# 2016



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

My 2016 haunt video.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Beautiful! Love the green on the corn. Creepy!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Lights are everything ... great job!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

perfect ambiance !


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great!
Nice lighting!


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks great, lighting is very effective


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Tonight's Video


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I always love your haunt and I absolutely LOVE your lighting. I have got to work on my lighting, it is pathetic. How do you get your graveyard lights to change colors and placement? It is fantastic!!! I want my yard to look like yours next year.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Eerily peaceful ... another great setup.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Once again a Boss set up and I do believe you rule with your lighting scheme


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

This year's video.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The play of the lighting really brought out the depth and layers in your display. Beautifully done!

I love the angel tombstone.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

The angel is a memorial for my sister who we lost about a year and 1/2 ago.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love how your ghouls look like such tortured souls


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Okay, that was awesome! Now I am jealous of your lights, wow!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Just beautiful! The graveyard is haunting and the ghosts rising from the ground are fantastic. Love the blue fire and ice on the corn stalks! what a great effect that gives. All of the little details like the tea lights, witch jars, etc all make it a showpiece. Very strong work!


----------



## FistJr (Nov 11, 2014)

Great job! Mentioned many times already, but the lighting really brings out the best in the display. What kind of control setup do you have for your lighting?


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

I love your haunt. The corn stalks really helped create a spooky atmosphere. The lighting was also very well done. Great job!


----------

